# How's the toilet training going?



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

As we all have puppies of similar ages, I was just wondering how the toilet training is going for everyone?

Nina has been great from day one. Really much easier than Lola was. Obviously we have had accidents but they've been few and far between (last pee inside was on Monday night when we got back from holiday - humans fault!) and no poos indoors at all. We are however still initiating the trips outside every hour or so (less often than when she was very little though). If we are in the kitchen, she will go to the door but anywhere else in the house she shows shifty signs of needing to go and we whisk her out. She's vey good at going on command (much better than sniffer dog Lola). 

I have noticed though that the last two days she has started going to the living room door and sitting looking at us to open it and let her out. I'm hoping this is her "getting" that she has to ask to go out from other rooms in the house also. 

So I'm just interested to know what stage everyone is at? It's surprised me how different Nina has been to Lola and how much better we have been at reading the signals.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Toileting going well.has been waking in night later and later I have been taking him out and he goes straight away. First night 4.30 then 7.30 I then bring him on bed for half hour. Today he didn't wake until 7. I do not go to bed until about 12 take him out then.
Put him in crate when I take Poppy for a walk and hospital visit. When I get in I open back door then crate and he knows to run straight out. No accidents in crate couple of pee and one poo in doors my fault missed the signs.
Yesterday he rung poochi bells must be getting taller couldn't reach them Saturday I let him out and he went wee but I think he really rung them because they were there but I have been ringing them when I open door.
Mostly he just seems to be copying Poppy.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's doing brilliantly Christine! Great to hear. I often think about getting some bells.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poppy still uses them. When I go to stay somewhere I take them. She then rings them they can be on any door when they are older and trained. She does also come and sits in front of me and gives me the stare x


----------



## BillyPoo (Jul 15, 2013)

Two days ago I really thought we'd cracked it ! Harley was barking and sitting by garden doors waiting to be let out and would go pee or poo, he would even go pee on command at times. Then yesterday he pee'd indoors 4 times , once after walks! ! Oh well !


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Both Alfie and Dexter got through the night between 10.00 PM - 7.30 AM which is great and we've had no indoor accidents of days.

BUT

This is because our back door has been open continuously - if we shut it, it's two poos forward and one wee back in terms of progress!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice to see that all the baby puppies are doing so well with their potty training!! Good work


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot has been fine, dry and clean through the night apart from second night. She goes out around 10.30pm then into her crate. I wake her in the morning around 6-6.30am.
During the day she has been really, really good - just a few accidents and mostly in the last couple of days because she has decided that there are better things to do in the garden than pee - like dig holes


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Cora has been goo overnight from day 1 and I've never cleaned up or had to take her out between 11pm - 7am. 
Day times have been another matter - especially evenings! But.....we haven't had an accident indoors for almost a week now  I'm still very vigilant and whisk her outside at the slightest hint of needing to go. She will sit at the door if we're in the kitchen but I have to be very careful in the rest of the house. 
She is very good at going on command once we're outside, and picked this up within days. I was starting to feel a bit desperate that she would never get it....and all of a sudden it's been a week and no accidents


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cora and Nina sound like they are on the same track.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey has been great at night since day one. Sleeps in crate from around 10 at night till 6 in morning, longer at weekends.

She has been great during the day recently too, even whining to get out she will not use her poochie bells.

However, yesterday a wee and a poo indoors and another poo this morning. Think the rain has put her off going out.

Back to square 1!


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Ludo has been doing well, no accidents in the house except for yesterday when I waited too long to let him outside to potty. 
He seems to come find us if he wants to be let out, and then I'll say "do you want to go outside?" and he barks or gets more excited, sometimes he'll run to the back door and start scratching it.
He's not 100% trained, but he's getting there - and I am enjoying taking him out less often too!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy is 6 months now, so at the older end I suppose. She's been excellent overnight since day one and most accidents happened in the evenings so I got used to letting her out more often then. She's started waiting by the back door when she wants to go out but not alerting me in any other way (although if it all goes quiet I know something's amiss!) We haven't had any accidents for ages now but the wet weather definitely blurs the issue, she either doesn't go out when I open the door or she plays with snails/leaves/sticks/stones and won't perform or come back in  I'm trusting her a lot more now though, which is probably a mistake! 
Still waiting for the chewing to stop now she's got her adult choppers..........


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great to hear everyone's potty stories! Aren't the pups doing so well?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We just put some poochie bells up yesterday and have started ringing them when we take him out. Hope he will learn to do this at some point 

On the second day we had him he ran to the back door and did a little whine so I took him out and he did a wee straight away. I thought this was rather amazing, but he hasn't done it since! Perhaps it was coincidence - who knows!

For the last few days we've had one accident in the house a day. Most of the time we can see him just beforehand sniffing but he's too far away to grab and not interested in coming and following us because he's already decided he's going to go so it's too late! 

It was pouring down today but he doesn't mind the rain at all. I'm going to have to do some internet shopping tonight for a decent coat to wear for these occasions (for me, not him!) and also an absorbent doormat


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh... I bought a great walking jacket on Monday.. I have to recommend it. Expensive but it's amazing. Waterproof up to 20litres and very comfortable and covers the bum! Also nips in at the waist with little toggles so looks fitted. Never thought I would like a raincoat this much. It was £399 reduced to £195 with free inner fleece! Tog24..

http://www.tog24.com/new-zealand-2-womens-cocona-jacket-black.html


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

That looks like the kind of spec I'm after. 

Speaking of your recommendations, the car carrier that we got the same as yours has been great for socialising. He peeks out (and occasionally attempts to jump out) at the world and all its newness.










When we were sitting outside the pub with him in it a woman came over and took the details of the brand because she wants one too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> That looks like the kind of spec I'm after.
> 
> Speaking of your recommendations, the car carrier that we got the same as yours has been great for socialising. He peeks out (and occasionally attempts to jump out) at the world and all its newness.
> 
> ...


Oh great!! We still use ours and Nina loves to curl up in it in the house and in the car. She's a pet. It works in other peoples houses too.. So glad you've found it useful. All the pockets very useful we find. We recently went on holiday and the journey was a 7.5 hour drive, obviously we stopped along the way but Nina was so comfy in her little carrier and all her bits and bobs were stored in the little pockets. So handy when the car is packed up!


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

The first two nights we had Piper I put her in the guest bedroom and she wined and peed in the carrier. Plus I had to get up in the middle of the night to take her out. Well because of the crying we decided to put her in our room, but on the night stand in our cat carrier with the top halve off. I did tap in down. After that she did well at night. For a few nights I did get up and take her out, because websites and peoples opinions was to take them out in the middle of the night. But I stop doing that and just waited for her to "ask" to go out. Well now she sleeps through the whole night, until she wants to snuggle with me. But doesn't pee on the bed. I do get up to let her out between 7:15-30. Today after her pee and poop, I put her back in bed with me and she went back to sleep with me for about 30 minutes more. Normally after her morning toilet time she doesn't go back to sleep....

As for the day, still a work in progress. I made my own bell's. Didn't want to buy them yet until I know if she will use them. She was using them, but then stopped. So don't know what happen there.

She is holding it longer but not giving me any communication she needs to go out. But has sat by the back sliding glass doors, but doesn't say anything only looks out them. I do take her out, but she "plays". I do since she is starting to mature little by little. But we do have a ways to go as she still has accidents in the house.

She will be 20 weeks when we go on our trip, so hope to have LOT of progress by then....


----------



## Helsbelles (Jul 19, 2013)

Rosie has been dry at night ever since second night we had her. Days are ok but evenings she has more accidents wee wise. Poos are fine she barks to go and runs around like mad thing but I have to be quick to open the door! Back on hourly alarm to take her out for wees.

I tried Poochie bells (well made my own using a parrot bell) but she rangit other day then went inside and weed on the carpet.......confused poo!!  hee hee.........love her little waggy tail when I give her lots of Poochie praise when she pees outside, she looks so pleased with herself!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm going to read this thread to Willow and Molly. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'm going to read this thread to Willow and Molly.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Ha!! Our rebellious little tomboy girls yours is a pooper and mine a pee pee dirty girl!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Meg is brilliant in the house, runs to the back door and barks when she needs to wee or poo. When she is upstairs we have to watch her, not only as she pinches the kids toys, but she has had a couple of accidents up there!!! She can do the stairs now ( I know she's a little young but she has learnt by wanting to follow Arthur!!!!!) 
Crate and nighttime are where we still have accidents, she wakes at least once a night and we have to take her for a wee - sometimes she wants to go, other times she just wants to see if there is any chance of being out of the crate and on the bed!!!! Arthur sleeps in our bedroom so the crate is also in there at the moment worse than having a newborn baby with unbroken sleep........she is getting better tho, just slowly :-(. She is also not dry in her crate if we have to leave her in the day time, just wees, she drinks alot tho and wees alot in the daytime so she's going to get caught short sometimes.........???


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Both Beast & Scooby are doing very well! They are both 4 months old this week. No accidents in the crate over night and during the day they go to the back door and paw it and turn in circles (Scooby does this) until we let them out. I still take them out every couple hours on my own as well. So far so good....no pees or poos inside for a while now.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I will give you a laugh... Nina usually goes straight downstairs and outside in the morning as soon as she gets out of crate! Well.... This morning someone allowed her to run in to me and jump up on bed (something Lola does every morning - she likes an extra half hour of cuddles). So in her excitement Nina was jumping all over my head, giving me kisses and being so happy to see me. You can guess what happened... Excited puppy wee wee! Yes! You guessed it pee dribbled on my neck and arm! Lovely...  She didn't even realise, she didn't purposefully pee but dribbled in excitement  I was laughing so hard, she got an urgent puppy taxi out to the garden and successfully finished her pee (flood!!). Will stick to my Lola cuddles in the morning!


----------



## NicM5 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ha! Oh no! Poor you! Little Nina was just to excited to see her mommy. I love the morning cuddles and extra hugs & kisses in the morning. It warms my heart that they love me just as much as I love them  So, straight to the shower then Ruth? Lol


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I will give you a laugh... Nina usually goes straight downstairs and outside in the morning as soon as she gets out of crate! Well.... This morning someone allowed her to run in to me and jump up on bed (something Lola does every morning - she likes an extra half hour of cuddles). So in her excitement Nina was jumping all over my head, giving me kisses and being so happy to see me. You can guess what happened... Excited puppy wee wee! Yes! You guessed it pee dribbled on my neck and arm! Lovely...  She didn't even realise, she didn't purposefully pee but dribbled in excitement  I was laughing so hard, she got an urgent puppy taxi out to the garden and successfully finished her pee (flood!!). Will stick to my Lola cuddles in the morning!


Too funny. Poor baby Nina!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> You can guess what happened... Excited puppy wee wee! Yes! You guessed it pee dribbled on my neck and arm! Lovely...  She didn't even realise, she didn't purposefully pee but dribbled in excitement  I was laughing so hard, she got an urgent puppy taxi out to the garden and successfully finished her pee (flood!!). Will stick to my Lola cuddles in the morning!


This has happen to Piper... But a few times at night, now we don't allow her on the bed unless she has peed before and "calm". She also does her "happy" pee sometimes when she meets new people.


----------



## AnniePannie (Aug 12, 2013)

Ralph is pretty good at night, he usually wakes when my stepson gets up for work around 6a.m. and we let him out and he will always wee and poo straight away. In the daytime he occasionally has accidents - even with the back door left open. I think maybe he gets distracted and forgets to go and then can't hold it! He never poos inside though and I am teaching him to use a doggy doorbell with treats for getting it right so hopefully he will get the hang of it soon!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Think we had a significant moment yesterday. Gandhi ran to the back door, looked at me, looked back at the door and looked at me again. I opened the door and he ran out into the corner and did a poo straight away. Surely that is some type of communication!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Think we had a significant moment yesterday. Gandhi ran to the back door, looked at me, looked back at the door and looked at me again. I opened the door and he ran out into the corner and did a poo straight away. Surely that is some type of communication!


Hooray!!! Fab! 

Nina's asked every time for a week and a half now... Not a single accident!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

We seemed to have had a u turn this weekend....... Meg has decided she wants to wee and poo on the rug in the lounge or her own bed!!! She's been so good and its a real puzzler... Eagle eyes back on and back to square one!!! 

I am wondering if its the wet weather and she just doesn't want to go out in the wet when the floor in the house is so much warmer!!!!! Can't blame her really!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It is usually the weather I think!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi is sometimes giving a signal he wants to go out and sometimes not. However he has started giving a signal when he has finished outside and wants to come back in! After he has been for a wee we will wait to see if there's anything else and if there's not he will now often walk to the back door and sit down and wait and look at me like 'I've finished, please can I go back in now' !


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> Gandhi is sometimes giving a signal he wants to go out and sometimes not. However he has started giving a signal when he has finished outside and wants to come back in! After he has been for a wee we will wait to see if there's anything else and if there's not he will now often walk to the back door and sit down and wait and look at me like 'I've finished, please can I go back in now' !


This is cute!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Think we had a significant moment yesterday. Gandhi ran to the back door, looked at me, looked back at the door and looked at me again. I opened the door and he ran out into the corner and did a poo straight away. Surely that is some type of communication!


Just saw this now he is just too cute What a smart boy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I know all the experts say to ignore accidents and reward successes but with Rufus it was not enough. He learned quickly to go outdoors but we had to actually let him know we did NOT want him to go indoors as well. I had to do the old fashioned put his nose to it and growl very menacingly. He looked at me as if to say "well why didn't you explain this to me earlier?" He has never had an accident since.
Having said this, I should stress that I would never do this until the pup understood the command to pee on request outdoors first!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Had no problem with Poppy but Boycie is hit and miss.
He sometimes does the poochie bells and he does his business when I take him out but he has lots of wee accidents indoors. Do dogs pee more than bitches x


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I know all the experts say to ignore accidents and reward successes but with Rufus it was not enough. He learned quickly to go outdoors but we had to actually let him know we did NOT want him to go indoors as well. I had to do the old fashioned put his nose to it and growl very menacingly. He looked at me as if to say "well why didn't you explain this to me earlier?" He has never had an accident since.
> Having said this, I should stress that I would never do this until the pup understood the command to pee on request outdoors first!


Yea think I will have to do the same thing. I probably will not do the nose in the poo, but will start giving a BIG loud NO. Then put her out side. But only when I see her do it. Piper is starting to let me know that she wants to go out side. She is 17 weeks now and hoping to see major improvement before taking her to my parents house in Dec. for a week or so.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would never stick my Molly's nose in her poop no matter what...that is just wrong but just my opinion. Piper will learn! Molly was on pee pads til she was 4 months and then we got the bells and she got it. I thought she wouldn't as we are in an apartment but she did. Sometimes she would ring to go play etc..so I would take her out and she got it! We had a designated spot we went to no walk and no play it was "job time". She learned that when she rang it was to do her duty. I decided when we walked not her. If she rang and we went to "the spot" and if she didn't do anything it was back in the house 

Now I take her there and say Molly pee or Molly poo and she does it like it's a command it's so funny! I love it she is so cute! She knows not to mess around with me


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm really lucky that unless they have been sick (which was once) they haven't pooped in the house since the first day. The peeing - well as you know I've had a resurgence of accidents. I know during the initial housebreaking it helped when I took responsibility. I figured I wouldn't blame a two year old for not being able to hold it, so why blame them. Once I changed my mindset it helped a lot as I was just better at taking them out when I should and watching for signs. I realize I've been lazy as I want them to be more independent with the doggie door. I hear people telling me their dogs got it after a couple of times and I become really jealous. I also wonder if Beemer hit his legs as he was jumping through the doggie door last weekend while chasing each other and so that has him not wanting to go through at all. This just seems to be a reminder to go back to basics. At least they sleep through the night, though. That's one difference I am grateful for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

